# Banks available at BMQ ST Jean



## chimo2u (29 Jul 2007)

Hello,
I am headed to ST Jean on basic Trg. Sept. 10. My issue is this, My husband will be deployed and my children will be staying at home with the in-laws coming to be with them as both parents are away. I need to get money to my in-laws for the kids' upkeep; however, I am unsure of the best way to go about this. I will be having my bills automatically set up to come out of our main account. I know there is no internet access while in the mega, so I thought this would be the best way to handle that. I currently belong to both CIBC and President's choice bank. There is also a Scotia bank close to our house I could open an account at with my mother/father-in-law if there is a scotia bank for recruits?? but I am not sure of what banking services are available? Do you think I'd be better off to just send bi-weekly personal cheques to them instead of worrying about setting up a joint bank account? If anyone knows what banks are available at the mega, that would help me in making this decision!!! Any other advice, perhaps from other parents who have gone through similar situations, would be greatly appreciated.
Thanks in advance  for your help/advice!!


----------



## formerarmybrat23 (29 Jul 2007)

I have saw this topic before but could not find it in a search. So here is a link:
http://www.cflrs.forces.gc.ca/site/nos_services/services_e.asp

If all else fails i'd go with checks, money order, or even bank transfer ( i think you can do that through telephone banking).


----------



## karl28 (29 Jul 2007)

chimo2u 

           When you get to the Mega inform your BMQ staff of the situation for your information there are two banking machines on the 2nd floor but while on BMQ I believe you can only go there when the Staff lets you .      There is also internet access at the Bistro also on the 2nd floor but you can only get 20 min of free access  and some times there is a huge line up for it .   I also believe that you don't get access to the Bistro until after week 5 not sure on this one .  Other than that good luck with BMQ


----------



## Disenchantedsailor (29 Jul 2007)

Chimo,

The last time I was there (and this is 10 years ago) the only bank avail was the desjardins bank, now of course back then there was no internet access, no din access , and the like. I'm sure things have changed since then.  As for the Bistro, and it changes with every crse from what I recall, it was decided that because the recruits pay mess dues they are permitted to use thier mess (no booze for the first 4 weeks of course) like I saw though this info is 10 years old, it probably has changed since then


----------



## formerarmybrat23 (29 Jul 2007)

Also on that same site there is a copy of the January 2007 joining instructions, which i read since i haven't got my yet. All the issues are covered in there. Along with available banks and banks in the surrounding area.


----------



## 63 Delta (29 Jul 2007)

For your information, check out this site: http://www.cdcbanking.com/a/home/homePage.page. Its an actual bank just like PC banking, and has a bank inside of the mega. It is a bank that is just like PC banking, in that it is partners with CIBC, however that works. Maybe try talking to CDC and see if there is a way you can like a new account from CDC to your old account at CIBC. Hope this helps.

PS: CDC is just like PC in that outside of the mega there are no banks or tellers. You have to do it all through either a CIBC ATM, over the phone or over the internet.


----------



## Shamrock (29 Jul 2007)

There are Internet kiosks in the green break area that candidates can use during breaks and the evenings; I suspect they're fairly free during the weekends when most denizens are on leave.  These kiosks require coin or credit cards.


----------



## NJL (29 Jul 2007)

why not give your in-laws some post dated checks before you leave... might be the easiest (less hassle) thing to do.


----------



## chimo2u (29 Jul 2007)

Thanks NJL!! I don't know why I didn't think of that, it's a great idea! I don't know where my mind is lately  : , but I was thinking of mailing cheques every couple weeks. Jeez.... Post dated cheques.... A definite solution! LOL
Thanks for all the help so far, Any other suggestions feel free to fire them off!
Sincerely,
Marie


----------



## KrissyJ (29 Jul 2007)

brat I liked that site, do you know if there are any that can give you information about Borden? I know Barrie is near by but I'm not bringing a car.


----------



## formerarmybrat23 (29 Jul 2007)

a quick google of CFB borden produces this:
http://www.borden.forces.gc.ca/cfb_borden/index_e.asp

you get alot of the same info as on the other site. I think we should be there at around the same time so i will have to track you down if i don't see u at the mega. It would be nice to have a drink with someone i sort of know. Someone who is in the same situation anyways!


----------



## TN2IC (29 Jul 2007)

KrissyJ said:
			
		

> brat I liked that site, do you know if there are any that can give you information about Borden? I know Barrie is near by but I'm not bringing a car.




$23 bucks downtown Barrie... little blur for me. I was drunk the whole time in Barrie/Borden. Poor liver.


----------



## mudrecceman (29 Jul 2007)

NJL said:
			
		

> why not give your in-laws some post dated checks before you leave... might be the easiest (less hassle) thing to do.



Best idea yet.  Let's be realistic..you are headed for BMQ...you won't have that much free time, the JIs pretty much say "have you shite together when you get here".

Plan ahead so that you have "nothing" to look after that you can arrange to NOT have to look after.

You will be busy during 'business hours' every day and...not really able to just come and go when you need to.

Make it as EASY and simple as you can...the post dated cheques is solid.  No effin around  there at all.


----------



## Disenchantedsailor (30 Jul 2007)

I agree with MRM here, I even went so far as to see the JAG and have a power of attorney drafted so the wife has nothing to worry about (re-insuring the wheels, selling everything(JK) That sort of thing)


----------

